# My 1968 Schwinn Stingray (new member)



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

This is my 1968 Schwinn Stinray with pretty much all NOS parts and some whitewalls cause i have alwsys liked whitewalls.  It also has custom paint with gold/red flake.  I know my style is not everyones style but i built it how i wanted.


----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

It was the first bike i built with a real Schwinn frame, my little 2 month build


----------

